
Black Phosphorous – the birth of a new wonder material - freehold
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/534166/black-phosphorous-the-birth-of-a-new-wonder-material/
======
ableal
Bullseye hit on a pet peeve of many years: the confusion between phosphorus (a
noun) and phosphorous (an adjective).

~~~
ars
You mean the difference between the element and the quality of glowing?

The adjective is falling out of usage, so you can assume references are to the
first unless you are sure otherwise.

~~~
ableal
The chemical compounds, for instance, are phosphorous this or that.

(If you speak a romance language, it jumps out at you because the adjective
has an extra syllable - e.g. 'fosforo' vs. 'fosforoso'.)

~~~
waqf
That's true of phosphorous acid (where the name distinguishes it from
phosphoric acid), but otherwise English chemical names use the noun form of
the positive ion (e.g. phosphorus pentoxide).

------
_random_
_"...heralding a new era of nanoelectronic devices..."_

Did I just miss the previous nano-electronic era?! Where can I get my
artificial nano-robotic ever-rejuvenating immune system injection?

~~~
digikata
The output of the previous nano-electronic era might be considered the MEMs
accelerometers and rate sensors packed into most smartphones, DLP micro
mirrors, etc....

